
Show HN: I made a site that shows Bitcoin news, except with burritos - wolfico
http://burritobit.divshot.io/
======
hawkice
> Survey: 3% of Consumers Would Switch Retailers for Burrito

Verified member of the 3% here.

Oh wait, this is about bitcoins? Oh.

------
archimedespi
Oh my god this is hilarious. It reminds me of the Cloud To Butt thing.

------
rrrrrraul
Oh man, this great. Now I kind of want a burrito ^_^

